# IRS is coming for you and your baby.



## father_knows_best (Jul 19, 2007)

Im in Canada so i am mostly asking for interest sake but i have heard news of a growing movement in the states that claims that the American government actually had no law forcing collection of federal taxes. I guess the IRS is collecting these folks names up and the courts refuse to show the documents with the law that shows it can be enforced. Its mostly senior and childless adults who protest the law and fight the courts. or at least make the news.have anyone heard of parents with kids doing this stuff...Seemed that it might be harder to jail a mom with baby if she decided to stop paying taxes to the feds...just curious.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Approved for Activism as OP doesn't not have access to N&CE.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

It's actually in the Constitution that the government has the right to levy taxes. I don't understand where these folks are coming from. The argument has already been tested several times in court. I have a "pocket" Constitution that I bought for $1.00, and anyone who wants to can look it up there.

Here we go, Section 8:

Section. 8.

*The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes*, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a link to a pretty good explanation of why some people say income tax is unconstitutional and why their argument doesn't fly:

http://www.fee.org/in_brief/default.asp?id=575

Also, allow me to point out that the government really doesn't care about your family situation. Examples abound. My current favorite is the woman who was "caught" using medical marijuana for a documented condition (her doctors say it's keeping her alive, because without it she wouldn't be able to eat or function). She has two very small children at home, but having lost all her court appeals, they are now going to haul her off to federal prison.


----------



## tealee (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 

*The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes*, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;

gcgirl - is the American income tax truely "uniform"?
I am another Canadian who finds the subject very interesting, especially after watching"Freedom to Fascism".


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tealee* 
gcgirl - is the American income tax truely "uniform"?
I am another Canadian who finds the subject very interesting, especially after watching"Freedom to Fascism".

Federal tax is. States also levy their own taxes (or not) at will. Also Constitutional.


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

The issue these people bring up, which has been shot down time and time again, is that the amendment that allows the government to levy taxes was never properly ratified. Different districts received different versions of the amendment (mostly slight spelling and capitalization differences), and because of that they state the amendment is null and void. The Supreme court has disagreed, officially, a few times. It is legal and the people who say it isn't do not have a leg to stand on. While I'm not a huge fan of the IRS or having large chunks of my money taken away to fund things I'm also not always a huge fan of, it is the law.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

there are many movements in the US that "sell" you the fact you don't need to pay taxes -- and they will be







to charge you a lot of money to expalin it to you and give you all all the documents you need









It is all a scam.

And people get busted ALL THE TIME for selling it and for trying to use it







Jail time.

it is just anthong scam that sounds really good --- much like teh guy in Africa who has a lot of money and if you will give him your bank account number he'll send it all to you and let you keep 1/2























DH deals with it all day - and is nothing but a scam to make money off people who don't want to pay taxes (cuz what better market -- who wants to pay taxes). When a tax xase goes to fed court -- and the person tries any of this BS, 99% of the Fed Judges shut them down and won't even tollerate the arguments in their court rooms


----------

